# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy Jubilee weekend!

## Paula

Congratulations to Her Majesty! Its the start of a 4 DAY WEEKEND to celebrate her platinum jubilee. Do you have any plans? We are having a street party tomorrow afternoon and Ive got 3 cheesecakes to make!

----------


## Suzi

Definitely congratulations to Her Majesty!

----------


## Stella180

Oh there are various things going on around the city but the council have chosen to dig up a ton of roads making it hard to travel, and the local buses are running “Sunday Service”. That means no buses at all for 4 days for 90% of the city!!! It’s an absolute joke. I will be a boring bitch and probably stay home and do the usual stuff.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm studying and watching the first test match. Oh and doing a load of washing. Toby is sunbathing under the table on the decking!

----------


## Suzi

I'm pacing and resting  :O:

----------


## Paula

Well, all the buntings up around the street and its looking really festive. 2 of 3 cheesecakes made and gin in the feeezer  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## Stella180

It turns out there is a street party here tomorrow. I found out last night whet the sign went up to say the road will be closed. Nice to be kept in the loop.

----------


## Suzi

Are you going?

----------


## Stella180

I’m gonna take the mutts for a walk around the block and see what’s going on. It’s all quiet out there for now so no idea what’s going on or when.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you had fun!

----------


## Stella180

There was nothing happening. The weather hasn’t been great today and when I went round with the dogs about 1.30-2.00pm it was like a ghost town. Hardly any decorations to be seen so looks like it didn’t happen.

----------


## Suzi

That's a shame..

----------

